
Europe's most densely populated square kilometres - sampo
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/gallery/2018/mar/22/most-densely-populated-square-kilometres-europe-mapped
======
sampo
For Americans: 20,000 people / sq km = 52,000 people / sq mile.

